# Would you ever buy a Trampoline for your kids or yourself?



## Darla (Apr 28, 2010)

What prompted this thread was just observing neighbors I have who have a trampoline. I have observed them on the trampoline and it just strikes me as an accident waiting to happen. Then there was a special segment on one of those Morning shows that seemed to confirm everything.


There is no adult supervision that i ever see
Frequently there are lots of kids on the trampoline at one time (at most up to 6 or 7, 2-3 mostly)
the side nets are not attached at the bottom
i have seen people try and to flips
it makes it hard to be outside when you have to someone potentially getting hurt. What is wrong with these parents?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The US Consumer Product Safety Commission and Canadian Hospital Injury Reporting &amp; Prevention Program report that the main causes of trampoline injuries in the 1990s were:


Attempting tricks or flips. 
Colliding with, or landing on, another person on the trampoline.
Being pushed off the trampoline by another person.
Landing hard or improperly while jumping or doing stunts.
Falling off the trampoline and landing on the ground or a hard object.
Coming into contact with the springs or frame.
Jumping off, instead of climbing off, the trampoline.
Falling onto the trampoline springs or frame and while attempting somersaults or other stunts.
At one point the AMA was trying to get home trampolines banned, but that would never happen and I don't always believe that you can legislate safety completely.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2010)

My oldest broke his ankle when he was 5 on one at someone else's house. Never would I buy one. Never.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd buy one for my son if I wanted him to break his arm - or worse.

But since I don't, I won't be buying one.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope. My oldest sister had one at one time for her kids, and yikes! She even let them use it unsupervised without a safety net.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 28, 2010)

My parents have two very big trampolines at their house and the kids have fun with it, but she always stands there and supervises them and there are no flips allowed on it.

I don't think it's a good idea to have one if no one is gonna supervise, because kids can get too rowdy on it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2010)

I love trampolines, but they are very dangerous. I don't know, it definitely would require constant adult supervision...and even then, kids could still get hurt.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I want one. I don't see why ppl can't supervise their kids... It's like how they just leave them in front the tv... I'll be like a warden, so I don't see why I can't have one in the back yard...


----------



## xjackie83 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would love to have one. I had a couple friends who had trampolines growing up. There would be tons of kids jumping all at once and people would do flips on them and no one ever got hurt. I will say that if I ever owned one, I would take the precaution of putting a net on it. We always had an adult near to tell us when we were getting too rowdy.

I think it's easy to look at the possible dangers and be worried about trampoline use. People get hurt doing all sports. My brother had a concussion and had to get stitches when he fell off his bike; a girl next door to me broke her arm when she fell running outside; a good friend lost her two front adult teeth when she fell using a balance beam on the playground...it just happens.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 28, 2010)

my brother fell off his bike as a kid injuring his arm I would still buy my kids a bike I would buy my kids a trampoline If i had a big yard &amp; money &amp; if they really wanted it not just for the heck of it But since i dont have that i wont be buying them one !!I had my daughters birthday party at my friends house who in their back yard have a huge trampoline all day n night kids of all ages were jumping &amp; fliping in that thing as well as some adults &amp; nobody got hurt it was fun for everybody &amp; I mean kids are gona get hurt all you can do is supervise them the best you can


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know.....it worries me but at the same time if she really wanted one maybe. I'm like Reese though...I'd be watching like a hawk if we did get one.


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2010)

We have a little one in the house, when the kids wanna watch TV, they have to jump on it.


----------



## Karren (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Mizzyme (Apr 29, 2010)

I voted no, just because I know of 2 adults who have broken there ankle on one. However I might if way big if, there was always supervistion. I think kids need more activity than so much tv and video games.....but I have seen many accidents with trampolines.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 29, 2010)

Trampalines can hold multiple kids, they even say they can.

I think they are fun if they are used only when supervised. My family used to have one, but we ended up getting rid of it because no one really used it. Plus the jumping made me feel like i was going to pee myself


----------



## danaryan (Apr 29, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## Darla (Apr 29, 2010)

On the morning show they had a guy who sustained a spinal cord injury and now is a paraplegic. He said he landed a bit funny and then fell backwards and hit the ground.

I just see all the kids out there and like I said it is an accident waiting to happen. I voted no too.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 29, 2010)

i'd get one but watch like a hawk.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2010)

I love trampolines, i love jumping, it's just the technical part that doesn't inspire confidence in me. So i much prefer a skipping rope, i think it's safer.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted "yes" because I did have a trampoline; my kids are all grown and all but one are out of the house so we don't have one anymore (it wouldn't fit in this yard we live at now, anyway).

My kids were also a bit older when we got it, I think the youngest was around 9-10 years old.

They loved jumping on it but what it ended up getting used _more _for, was to sleep on it on summer nights or for my daughter and her friends to lay on it with the phone and nail polish and stuff and the dogs LOVED to lay under it in the Summer for the shade (and also because the kids were sitting on it.).

They all lost interest in it after a couple years and we finally dismantled it and threw it out.

They are no more dangerous than any other activity; my kids never got hurt on the trampoline, but my son was hit by a car on his bike, same kid broke 2 ribs playing on the monkey bars in a playground.

My other son got his forehead sliced open (7 stitches) coming into our apt. building when someone was coming out at the same time.

My daughter slipped on the steps going into the school bus and cracked open her upper gums, broke bone inside the gum- had to have the gums pried open to clean out the bone fragments and then stitched back together...

I mean, c'mon. There is danger everywhere. To say someone got hurt on a trampoline so that means no one should have them is ridiculous. Don't drive or ride in a car, then. Or airplane. No bikes- there has been more kid injuries on them than trampolines, including deaths and paralysis.

Encourage physical activity as much as possible and just watch the kids and instill some rules and let them play.


----------



## AudreyNola (Apr 30, 2010)

I voted no. I hated so bad not having a trampoline growing up but now that I'm a parent my Mom's voice is too strong in the back of my head...


----------



## dixiewolf (May 1, 2010)

I dont know, probably not b/c I would worry about everything. I dont really want kids though. My brother has one for his 11 year old, they have a net. She hasnt been hurt, and she is hyperactive (ADHD). His dog got on it somehow and cried and my bro had to help him off, he didnt hurt himself though. I am scared of trampolines, I dont like to jump on them. We had one when I was a kid though, I dont remember jumping on it though. I have jumped on other people's, about one or two jumps and thats it, lol. I am very accident prone, I hate stuff like that.


----------



## bia910 (May 2, 2010)

I would. I dont have kids so maybe that could be why i feel this way, but then again everything is dangerous nowadays. You could get hurt anywhere anytime. I dont think its that big of a deal at all.


----------



## Shelley (May 2, 2010)

I agree kids can get hurt through other activities such as falling off a bike, skateboarding etc. But personally I wouldn't buy a trampoline. My aunt had one when I was a kid. It didn't have netting around it. My brother decided to do a giant leap and both of us ending up flying off. I had a concussion and my brother broke his wrist.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree kids can get hurt through other activities such as falling off a bike, skateboarding etc. But personally I wouldn't buy a trampoline. My aunt had one when I was a kid. It didn't have netting around it. My brother decided to do a giant leap and both of us ending up flying off. I had a concussion and my brother broke his wrist. I never learned to ride a bike and couldn't skateboard. I was scared of everything, lol. Strange thing is, I hurt myself a lot as an adult, just b/c I trip. I had 3 surgeries, falling off a ladder, falling in the kitchen, etc.


----------



## Jinx (May 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never learned to ride a bike and couldn't skateboard. I was scared of everything, lol. Strange thing is, I hurt myself a lot as an adult, just b/c I trip. I had 3 surgeries, falling off a ladder, falling in the kitchen, etc. Do you bump into things so often that you don't notice it anymore?I get bruises on my legs and shoulders from running into things either because I tripped over NOTHING or I just flat out bumped into the wall, counter, table, door, etc., but I don't remember doing it most of the time.

I haven't had the injuries you've had! Mine is most likely from astigmatism that throws my depth perception off, though.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you bump into things so often that you don't notice it anymore?I get bruises on my legs and shoulders from running into things either because I tripped over NOTHING or I just flat out bumped into the wall, counter, table, door, etc., but I don't remember doing it most of the time.

I haven't had the injuries you've had! Mine is most likely from astigmatism that throws my depth perception off, though.

I don't notice as well, I bruise easily so I wonder when I did it. It never hurts though. My surgeries, well they were 2 on the same thing, I had to have a rod taken out on the second one, he put it in or else it wouldnt be stable, I would not have been able to walk properly. The 1st one was all me, fell right on my ankle and shattered it. My other surgery I had to wear a brace on my knee for over a year, I did it at a job and I had to go through Workman's Comp so it took forever, and it kept giving out so I messed it up really bad by then b/c I kept collaping from that. My job wouldnt pay and I wasnt allowed to pay (I was told it was illegal). Anyway, they fired me for that so whatever. I hated that job, lol. It was 10 years ago so it was one of those 5 dollar an hour jobs. I'm not bitter or anything (lmao)


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

You can buy trampoline enclosures and some come with it. If you assemble it correctly, it'll catch any kid jumping out of bounds. It isn't intended to be used as a deflecting screen tho. We have a trampoline in the backyard. We've had it for over 5 years now. Noones broken a bone and noone has fallen off. We are also very careful to remind our kids when they want to jump on it, the rules of the trampoline. It does come with a laminated list of rules ... it includes only 1 person is on the trampoline at a time. I also got a timer so each kid has their fair turn.

I've seen in a design magazine where the trampoline is at ground level and there is a whole in the ground much like a swimming pool and the trampoline is stretched over the whole. I thought that was a cool idea.


----------



## bella1342 (May 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can buy trampoline enclosures and some come with it. If you assemble it correctly, it'll catch any kid jumping out of bounds. It isn't intended to be used as a deflecting screen tho. I was going to suggest this. I would buy one for my kids if they wanted one, but I'd watch them like a hawk as everyone else has said already. There are so many dangerous things... what about pools in people's yards. It's all how you supervise your children.


----------



## divadoll (May 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was going to suggest this. I would buy one for my kids if they wanted one, but I'd watch them like a hawk as everyone else has said already. There are so many dangerous things... what about pools in people's yards. It's all how you supervise your children. We also have an inground pool. And it is exactly how you supervise and how you educate! You provide your children with the information and warn them of the dangers and rules and guidelines like young ones do not go on trampolines without asking and young ones don't go in the pool without asking and it also requires that someone is willing to supervise. My daughter is not allowed on the trampoline or in the pool without someone in the backyard with her. If you don't ask, no one will know if you are in danger because we won't know where you are. 
My children grew up with these rules, and punishment for ignoring these rules are severe and are followed through because the alternative is worse. Like all rules, I think it's the follow thru that matters. so you can stand there all you like to protect your children from all the dangers in your backyard but if you don't properly educate them, you won't be able to protect them from the rest of the world.


----------



## x3takeitawayyy (May 4, 2010)

Ive had one since I was 13, Im 19 now. Ive never gotten hurt on mine and I wasnt supervised; So, I wouldnt see a problem with getting one for my future children, but until they got to a certain age, I would supervise them.


----------



## SUSAN01 (May 6, 2010)

Yes, but be careful. Make sure it has no frame damage. It would be nice to know how bad of a wreck it was in. We have a local car dealer that sells nothing but salvage title cars that he fixed himself. He has many loyal repeat customers. My grandfather bought a car almost new from him and drove it to 100k without any abnormal problems. He just wanted another car.


----------



## bCreative (May 6, 2010)

I would probably buy one for myself. Looks like there so much fun!


----------



## Adrienne (May 6, 2010)

I voted no bc I know how my family and in laws are with my son and other kids. They are "watching" them but not actually supervising them. Yes I know kids will eventually get hurt, mine does all the time, but I don't trust others as much as I trust myself so no. It's just a huge accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Jinx (May 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SUSAN01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, but be careful. Make sure it has no frame damage. It would be nice to know how bad of a wreck it was in. We have a local car dealer that sells nothing but salvage title cars that he fixed himself. He has many loyal repeat customers. My grandfather bought a car almost new from him and drove it to 100k without any abnormal problems. He just wanted another car. ??????did I miss something (as usual




)


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SUSAN01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, but be careful. Make sure it has no frame damage. It would be nice to know how bad of a wreck it was in. We have a local car dealer that sells nothing but salvage title cars that he fixed himself. He has many loyal repeat customers. My grandfather bought a car almost new from him and drove it to 100k without any abnormal problems. He just wanted another car. WhaaaaaaT??? lol I dont get it?


----------



## Aprill (May 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SUSAN01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, but be careful. Make sure it has no frame damage. It would be nice to know how bad of a wreck it was in. We have a local car dealer that sells nothing but salvage title cars that he fixed himself. He has many loyal repeat customers. My grandfather bought a car almost new from him and drove it to 100k without any abnormal problems. He just wanted another car. giggles excessively to the point that I just cant delete this LOL


----------



## rhamnousia84 (May 19, 2010)

My cousins have one, the oldest daughter was 19 and the youngest was 12 when they bought it. It's not your standard trampoline though, it's got that protective netting around the sides so you can't fall out.

The professional ones (aka the ones in the gym) always get me a bit excited but I'd never buy them for kids..


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *rhamnousia84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My cousins have one, the oldest daughter was 19 and the youngest was 12 when they bought it. It's not your standard trampoline though, it's got that protective netting around the sides so you can't fall out. Those are pretty much standard trampolines. There are many many trampolines that come with nets. Mine is almost 7 years old now, I bought it from Costco with a surround. Walmart sells them too. I don't think they sell trampolines without them now...not from 'big box stores' anyways. BTW... if you are wanting, get the one will wheels so you can move it to mow the lawn. They are REALLY heavy and they dig into the grass and if you think grass is not going to grow underneath the trampoline, you are soooo wrong!


----------



## taragirlie21 (May 20, 2010)

I think it depends on the kid/person. I had one when I was younger, and you just got on to bounce on it or have a fun place to sit or something. As long as they aren't the type to be doing flips and stuff to break your neck, it should be okay.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 20, 2010)

Am I the only person that watches America's Funniest Videos?

Every week they show some fool riding his bicycle off the third story roof, and onto an unsuspecting trampoline.

Where the heck is the supervision?

Oh that's right, the supervisers are too busy video taping the fiasco to stop the train wreck.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

Ah the joys of the trampoline. I remember when I was in middle school, one of my friends had one, we had sleep overs and slept on it and we used that thing to our fullest. I had fun but I also had my butt kicked by that thing. One day, a very hot day some bright person decided to grab the hose and water down the trampoline, and we all jumped on it and started slipping and sliding and exclaiming how fun it was. Well I slipped and did like a backwards somersault thing and landed on my neck, MY NECK! I heard this like weird crack and then a little pain. I laid there in shock and luckily I was able to walk off that thing and was fine but still...I think they are fun but are dangerous as well.


----------



## Johnnie (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SUSAN01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, but be careful. Make sure it has no frame damage. It would be nice to know how bad of a wreck it was in. We have a local car dealer that sells nothing but salvage title cars that he fixed himself. He has many loyal repeat customers. My grandfather bought a car almost new from him and drove it to 100k without any abnormal problems. He just wanted another car. Aw, poor thing. That was too funny.


----------

